# Trader Joe's Wines



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 10, 2021)

Probably not going to be stopping at Traders for a while after this last stop.  Going to stock up on wine.  Any must haves you like from them?  I am looking at this site getting some ideas.









						Trader Joe's Wine! The 2022 Guide To The Best Wines at Trader Joe's
					

Trader Joe's wines may be cheap, but they aren't always good. Check out our guide on how to shop the store and find the best wine from Trader Joes.




					www.reversewinesnob.com
				




I picked this port up last time.  I am loving it.  More of a dessert wine but so good.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 10, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I picked this port up last time. I am loving it. More of a dessert wine but so good.



Works pretty good in mushrooms too    I'm not a wine drinker but hope you find all the goodies you're looking for.

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 10, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Works pretty good in mushrooms too    I'm not a wine drinker but hope you find all the goodies you're looking for.
> 
> Robert


I will have to try that mushroom one.  Really it takes me a few weeks to drink a bottle of wine but like sometimes with dinner.  So glad you turned me on to this port.  This still half full from when I made that gravy!


----------



## clifish (Feb 10, 2021)

I have heard about TJ wines being cheap and pretty good.  I am not sure they are allowed to sell wine in my state, have to look.  I have friends that go to Costco's in CA and are buying 1.75 bottles of vodka for $11.  The tall bottle there is $29.99 and it is gray goose.  Seems kirkland bought the old gray goose factory and produces it themselves.  I have seen a chemical analysis on it years ago and it was identical to gray goose at half the price.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 11, 2021)

clifish said:


> I have heard about TJ wines being cheap and pretty good.  I am not sure they are allowed to sell wine in my state, have to look.  I have friends that go to Costco's in CA and are buying 1.75 bottles of vodka for $11.  The tall bottle there is $29.99 and it is gray goose.  Seems kirkland bought the old gray goose factory and produces it themselves.  I have seen a chemical analysis on it years ago and it was identical to gray goose at half the price.


Trader has really good wines from  $4 to $8 range which is normally the ones I buy.  As I will be retiring in a couple weeks and the store is going to be out of my way now I am wanting to splurge a little.


----------



## bill1 (Feb 11, 2021)

Wines are so complex...  
Sometimes you want to drink them within a minute of opening the bottle.  Other times best to wait 20 minutes.  
Sometimes a day-old opened bottle still taste fine, other times they're worthless.  
And it's impossible to know these things!  (Dang, where did I leave my time machine?)  
But ports and sweet dessert wines don't have this problem...and there's a lot to be said for that.  
But hey, bourbon doesn't have that problem either.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 11, 2021)

just jealous...UT wont allow TJ's to sell wine here...or Costco...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 11, 2021)

I made this list.  Gonna call it quits around $100.  They going to be a couple $15 but the rest $6 - 10 mostly.

Trader Joe’s Platinum Reserve Oakville Napa Valley Cabernet Sauvignon $14.99

Maison Barboulot Cabernet-Syrah – Full-Blown Delicious $5.99

Poggio Vicino Brunello di Montalcino – Bargain Basement Brunello? $16.99

Trader Joe’s Platinum Reserve Rutherford Napa Cabernet – Pretty Darn Nice $14.99

Fallen Bridge Petite Sirah – A Lucky Break *$5.99*

Ile De Conas Rouge Souplesse – Super Smooth $8.99

Roustabout Meritage – Easy-Going $7.99

Elevation 1250 Paso Robles Red Wine – Highly Tasty $7.99

Chateau Fontana Rouge – Budget Bordeaux $7.99

Javier San Pedro Randez Tempranillo – Trader Joe’s Strikes Again $7.99

Pine Ridge Chenin Blanc Viognier – Still The King $8

Trader Joe’s Reserve Wahluke Slope Cabernet – A Vanilla Bomb $9.99

Oxte The Silence Red Blend – Good Advice and A Good Buy $5.99

La Garenne Red Blend – Bordeaux on the Cheap $7.99

Trader Joe’s Reserve Petit Verdot Lot 154 – A Lot To Love $9.99

Amancay Malbec Reserva – Simple and Easy $7

Bois de Menge Gigondas – Balanced and Easy $6

Thomas Allen Selections Cabernet Sauvignon – Serious Value $6.99

Pagos del Rey Condado de Oriza Reserva – Up To Par? $10.99

Vega del Origon Gran Reserva – A $6 Steal

Trader Joe’s Reserve Alexander Valley Cabernet Sauvignon – Plummy! $10

Trader Joe’s Reserve Napa Valley Petite Sirah – Value $9.99

Albero Monastrell – A Trader Joe’s Top Choice *$6.99*

Kings of Prohibition Cabernet Shiraz Red Blend – Hitting on All Eight $8.99

Hecht & Bannier Languedoc Rouge – Authentically Tasty $8


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 11, 2021)

Brian, what a GREAT list! Thanks for posting. I've got cases if wine coming out my ears (winemaking relative), but do buy wine on occasion.  Will definitely look for a few on your list next time at TJs.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 11, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Brian, what a GREAT list! Thanks for posting. I've got cases if wine coming out my ears (winemaking relative), but do buy wine on occasion.  Will definitely look for a few on your list next time at TJs.


Dang.  I wish I lived closer to you.  Could trade some corn for wine!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 11, 2021)

I would trade anything for wine/booze!  out government manages the liquor stores here.  its ok, i wouldnt move over it, but when we drive across state lines we fill the car!  last time we brought back almost 1K in wine and booze - saving at lese $250.  worth while we are there, not sure I would make the drive just for the booze, but once im unemployed...maybe i will  :)


----------

